# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Port Antonio Message Board >  Places to stay in Portland

## *vi*

*Ohio Buckeye*,

I saw your post and decided to open a new thread because I didn't want to derail Babalew's thread.

After reading your post to start, I think *Match Resort* would be a good fit for you.  http://matchresortportantonio.com/port-antonio/  I met the owner who has aquired the property about 3 years ago.  He's been renovating it from top to bottom.  The rooms are nice.  Very clean and the AC is excellent.  Restaurant and pool on the property.  Here are a few pictures

----------


## *vi*

It's close to town, but not in walking distance.  However the walk to the corner to catch a route taxi is about 2 minutes.  Dolphin Bay is a very nice area.

----------


## sammyb

Buckeye,

Sorry I meant Tim Bamboo.....I guess I have Jamaica Tamboo's lobster pizza on my mind.

Seastar is lively not sure Match would compare but in all other areas I believe as Vi that Match would be a good fit.  And priced well at around $65 or so a night.  May even offer you a discount...ask.  

As far as the villas at Fern Hill...I would have to be in a pinch to stay there again.  I had to ask for things over and over and never got them or a return call.  We stayed there three nights and the place wasn't cleaned once...that wasn't part of the arrangement.  Because it's not used much it really felt unclean and abandoned.  Serious ant problem and minor bug problem, the road up to the villa (since they are located at the top of the property) is rough but manageable.  That view is out of this world and loads of privacy.  The villa has a living and kitchen area and is very spacious.  There are three villas up there and they share one pool and did I mention the VIEW! If they would only clean the place and do some renovating it would be a great spot.  The price is fair for what you get and under your $150 budget.  Oh, and there is AC in the bedroom and if you open the doors leading to the pool/porch there is nice breeze, as I said I was there in August and I usually need AC 24/7 but found it very comfortable in the common area.  I have photos if I can figure out how to post I will.....oh Vi can you give me a tutorial please.

Oh forgot to mention Match has reviews listed on Tripadvisor.com

----------


## *vi*

Great info *sammyb*!!!!

Another place you can consider is *Timbamboo* (which sammyb mentioned) http://www.hoteltimbamboo.com/

I really liked everything else about this place.  the rooms are huge.  AC is the best I every experienced.  Breakfast was included.  Walking distance to town. Extremely clean all the time.  Plenty of towels.  GREAT accomodating staff.  No pool but a route taxi can take you to Boston Beach for 100J.  I would recommend hiring a charter and going to Winnifred Beach or Frenchman's Cove.

----------


## *vi*

Timbamboo also has villas

----------


## *vi*

*Ivanhoe's Guesthouse*

Another place I would recommend because it has that make-yourself-at-home feel.  Mrs. Burke, the owner, is a wonderful hostess who will go out of her way to ensure your comfort.  9 Queen St., Titchfield Hill, Port Antonio; (876) 993-3043. This intimate guesthouse has 10 rooms on 3 levels.  Not all the rooms have AC.  Breakfast can be ordered which is excellent.

----------


## sammyb

okay hopefully this works....Fern Hill Villas - One Bedroom

----------


## sammyb

to add to Vi's post regarding Ivanhoe their email is ivanhoesja@hotmail.com

----------


## butterfly

I stayed at the Match Resort in August and was very pleased.  I'm looking forward to staying there again, next year.

----------


## Ohio_Buckeye_1

Wow! Thanks guys - boardies come thru again.
Tim Bamboo and Ivanhoe, among others look to be perfectly fine - but I really need a pool or sea to take a dip in right on property.

Sooooo - After sammyb provided tip on Match Resort in the other thread - I started researching.  I think it hits the nail on the head.
And the extra couple of recommendations in this thread for it seal the deal.  Unless is no vacancy - you'll be hearing about my stay there.
Price is great - I wouldn't try to get him any lower per night.  I might see if he has a weekly rate, though - I think that's fair to ask.  And that's exactly how long we will be there.

As far as not so lively - no problem.  As long as the bar is open, and a person to chat with - I'm happy.
Plus I'll be with my Jamaican fiance - after a couple months apart - so I think I'll find something to do.
Do you happen to remember how late the pool hours are - and the bars hours?
After dinner, or after a night at the rooftop bar in PA - it would be nice to take a late night dip to cool off before going to bed.

Thanks again, all.
OB1

----------


## Ohio_Buckeye_1

One last question.  How long should I expect drive time from MoBay airport to PA, specifically the Match Resort?
I read posts and hotel info with anything from 2.5hrs to 5hrs.
I think the 2.5 hrs is from hotel sites who don't want to scare off business - and I think 5hrs is probably closer to truth.

I managed to get a flight arriving MoBay at 11am - so I think we should have no problem getting there before dark.
I've driven in JA several times, now - after waiting until about 4th trip to try it - and all is good EXCEPT driving at night, especially in unfamiliar area.
I've driven MoBay to Negril, Negril to Treasure Beach (horrible road) to Mandeville and back to Negril, Negril to YS Falls and even Accompong (beautiful scenery, horrible drive) so I know how bad it can get.

I figure clear customs by 12:30 worst case.  Fiance's stepfather drives a taxi and is bringing her to airport to meet me - so no side trip to Negril to get her.
Then get rental car paperwork done and be on road by 1:30pm.  I want to take it leisurely enough to see the coast and be able to stop for food, fruit stands, etc.
But I also want to make sure we get there before dark.  I've been as far as Ochi on one trip, so know the road that far is fine - how about between Ochi and PA?

Thanks again all,
OB1

----------


## sammyb

Buckeye,

So glad you are happy with Match!!  Not sure of the pool hours, Vi may know or you can always email and ask.  The road from Mobay to PA is in good shape.  It will take about 4 -4.5 hours....of course stopping along the way will add to the drive time.  From Buff Bay to PA the road is a bit curvy but still in good shape, just take your time.  The drive is really nice very scenic.

----------


## *vi*

Im pretty sure the pool is open 24/7

Ohio Buckeye, you and your lovely fiance will enjoy the ride to Portland as much as being there.  To me, the amazing change of scenery starts after going through Oracabessa in St. Mary.  The wide smooth roadway is thickly lined with tall coconut trees and lush green vegetation which ads so much pleasure to the ride.



I usually stop in Ocho Rios to pick up rum because I cant find my favorite in Portland.  Around Annotto Bay is where I look to stop for soup and fruit.  So with even travelling at a comfortable pace, stopping briefly, you should get there before dark.

----------


## Ohio_Buckeye_1

sammyb, vi, and butterfly,
Thanks again for the tip/recommendations.  And going to the trouble of providing all the info and posting the pics of the various places - I've done it a likkle before and know it takes a bit of an effort.

This thread looks like it could become a valuable one, if people keeping adding pics and info of hotels and villas - following the example you started.

----------


## JitterBug

ob1 - ivanhoes is no good for a traveller with a car - no parking, just the street and you'll have flat tires the moment you leave your car on the street . . . make work project for the men that hang out on that street . . . enjoy the ride, it's absolutely breathtaking and easy drive.

----------


## *vi*

> This thread looks like it could become a valuable one, if people keeping adding pics and info of hotels and villas - following the example you started.


Glad we were able to help *Ohio Buckeye*

I did a huge report that included all the places I either stayed at during that visit or toured.  Unfortunately something crazy happened and all the photos disappeared.  A "let me show you this and that" report without pictures does not work  so I had it removed.  

I'll be checking out some new and re-visiting past places during my next reach.  I plan to post them all at that time unless someone else beats me to it.

----------


## *vi*

*The Great Huts located in Boston Bay*

When I saw pictures on the web I was not the least bit interested in the Great Huts.  I definitely changed my feelings once I saw the property and what it was REALLY about.  The dcor, architecture and landscaping is amazing.  Not all huts and cottages are open air facilities, but the ones built with less walls are very privately constructed.

----------


## *vi*



----------


## *vi*

You really have to be an outdoors type to stay here.

----------


## Jim-Donna

wow sounds perfect for Jim and I LOVLEY~~

----------


## *vi*

Donna,

This place is a small world of it's own.  Well most places in Portland are design to be unique.  But the great huts is an adventure...like being in an African jungle minus real lions, buffalo, zebras and rhinos...lol  The interiors of all the units/huts are indeed lovely.  I asked about the mosquito factor and found out they spray to control the pesky bloodsuckers as well as profide bed netting.

----------


## SPARKLE1010

*Vi*. The Great Huts are beautiful...would luv to spend a couple of nights there ..very primitive in a elegant kind of way.

----------


## *vi*

SPARKLE, it's a very poplar place and within walking distance to Boston action.  I'm positive you will like all of Portland, especially the beaches.

----------


## Big Ship Tours

Big Ship Tours and Transportation. B S T
I reserved rooms for 32 people this December and January.  The Owner takes pride in his property. Great food and nice place.

Dudley Warren
owner/ Manager
B S T.

----------

